# Banding in Develop view



## Kim Kleven (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I`m stuck with a problem and was hoping that you guys could help me out.

When I`m editing a photo (dng) in lightroom I get extreme banding (think thats what its called) in my pictures.
If I export the file the picture has no banding at all.
This makes it very hard to edit anything as I can hardly see what I`m doing.
I imported the file (RAF/Fuji) and copied it into lightroom as a DNG file.
Here is a screenshot from the develop view:





Here is one from the library view:




And here is one exported as a .tiff file.





Any idea about whats going on or what I`m doing wrong?
I would very much appreciate any help on this.

Best regards /Kim


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Kim, welcome to Lightroom Forums!

I have been squinting at your screen grabs trying to see what you are referring to.
However the only thing that is at all clear to me is that the image is very underexposed.

Could you normalise the tones in the Develop module and then post a screen grab of that result.
If there is an issue then we would all be able to see it.

Tony Jay


----------



## Kim Kleven (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Tony Jay, and thank you very much!
The image is supposed to be dark, it was taken at night with only moonlight as a light source, but yes, its very dark 
On my screen the three pictures appear very different, if you are unable to see anything I´m thinking it might be my screen.

I marked this one with red in some of the areas that has the problem (the banding). 
My english is not great so I find it a bit hard to explain what I mean, but I can see hard lines for instance around the clouds or in the water
Where there is a change in color.




Here is one where I upped the exposure 1.10 stops. When I do that the problem goes away.






I will try to look at this in lightroom on a friends Mac and see if there is a difference on his screen.

Thank you again for taking the time.


----------



## tspear (Jan 24, 2017)

Tony,

I think I see what Kim was referencing. In post #3, the red area highlighted on the bottom almost appears to have an oil screen on the water. As for causes and/or solutions, I am out of my depth,

Tim


----------



## Kim Kleven (Jan 24, 2017)

tspear said:


> the red area highlighted on the bottom almost appears to have an oil screen on the water.
> 
> Tim


Exactly, Tim, thank you.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 24, 2017)

Some versions back, I recall there was an issue with banding. Your profile says that you are running LR5.3.  I'm sure this issue was resolved by LR5.7 and I do not recall any thing like this in LR6.  Make sure that you are at version LR5.7 to see if the problem still exists.


----------



## Kim Kleven (Jan 24, 2017)

Thank you, Cletus, I will do that.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 24, 2017)

Well, I am glad we are making progress because all I see is a very dark image.

Tony Jay


----------



## Kim Kleven (Jan 25, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Some versions back, I recall there was an issue with banding. Your profile says that you are running LR5.3.  I'm sure this issue was resolved by LR5.7 and I do not recall any thing like this in LR6.  Make sure that you are at version LR5.7 to see if the problem still exists.


Thank you vey much, sir. Problem solved.

/Kim


----------

